# Architectural jobs in Singapore



## Hilli (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey All,

I'm an architect thinking of moving to Singapore. My question is, is there still a demand for architects in Singapore, say possible to find a job?

Thanks for answers!

Hilli


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

there is demand for architects .. .. just look up on the job sites .. 

Check the number of construction projects here .. it is mind boggling ..


----------



## Hilli (Sep 2, 2009)

hey ecureilix,

thanks for your answer! That's good to hear and helps!!

I already searched the internet about the job sites and found something but often they don't find the most reputable ones. 

Do you have any hints for the best sites?

Thanks in advance.

Hilli


----------

